# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 9/29/2018

## G

Werewolves,  Wendigos, and Vampires. These, among others, are the monsters that  haunt our dreams and darken our imaginations. Since time immemorial, man  has feared what lurks in the dark places of our world, and has dreaded  the black void of night. But, of course, monsters don't exist, and never  have, they are what they were, only nightmares...or are they? 

You do not believe this, you never have. Some part of you has always  known that demons, vampires, skinwalkers, they're all real. Whether it  manifests itself just as a set of superstitious rituals, or full on  ghost hunting, you knew they were real, somehow. That's why you joined  that strange forum, talking about monsters with like minded people,  sharing pictures and videos. 

And that is why you signed up for that convention. You don't remember  how you heard about it, likely an ad because google watches everything  we do, but yo signed up to go to 'Shadowcon' in the small hamlet of  Castle Rock, Maine. 

Little did you know your life would change forever, and you would open you eyes to your new nightmare.  


The Shadows That Walk Among Us.

----------

